# Bailey's pups heading for new homes



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/05/six-bailey-pups-go-home.html

Healthy pups heading for new lives with wonderful families. 

A few pictures from the breeder.

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

They all look like such darlings.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

some very lucky new puppy owners


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Beautiful puppies, RBD, and it looks like they will be having beautiful lives! ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - they look like copper devils to me - as we all know- LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

R said:


> Tex - they look like copper devils to me - as we all know- LOL


Little red sharks with faces more beautiful than words, is how I remember mine at that age.
I'm a person that's always drawn to the boldest one in the litter. I say they just have more personality.


----------

